# Mill Meadows and Forsyth



## HighmtnFish (Jun 3, 2010)

Hit Forsyth this morning from about 9:00 to 11:00. There was about 7 inches of solid ice and people had been fishing it for about a week. I had a half of a chub left over from last winter that i kept in my freezer so I put a bit of it on a small purple jig and after 5 minutes of jigging I had a nice 15 inch splake on the ice. I had to work hard for them, all my bites came when I was moving my jig. I caught 5 more fish in the next hour (4 splake and 2 tiger trout in total). they were all a healthy 14-16 inches. After 10:00 the lake shut down and I sat there for an hour with out a bite.

I packed up and went to Mill Meadows. There was 7 inches of ice there too. I fished near the boat ramp and I caught perch everywhere from 5 to 20 feet of water. I caught a few trout as well, a few small browns and a long snakey splake. Mill Meadows was a perch fest, I caught about 25 perch in 2 hours. The trout look like they are suffering, I hope that when they drain it next year they can kill off the perch and start growing good trout again.


----------



## TopH2O (Mar 18, 2009)

It's great to see a report from Mill Meadow confirming the ice is OK for fishing. I have one question for you. How big were the perch you caught on this trip? Last year we caught lots of perch, but the biggest ones were about 10 inches and they were few and far between. I'd like to get over there this week if the weather is decent when I can go.
Mike


----------



## Fishrmn (Sep 14, 2007)

HighmtnFish said:


> I hope that when they drain it next year they can kill off the perch and start growing good trout again.


If they do, wanna bet how long it lasts until someone puts perch back in?

Fishrmn


----------



## HighmtnFish (Jun 3, 2010)

To answer your Question TopH2O, I only caught a couple of perch that were as big as 10 inches. Most of the perch I caught were between 6 and 8 inches, probably not large enough to get any meat off of them. I am sure that the fish would have been in better shape if they wouldn't have sucked all the water out of it this fall.


----------



## wyoming2utah (Sep 12, 2007)

Fishrmn said:


> HighmtnFish said:
> 
> 
> > I hope that when they drain it next year they can kill off the perch and start growing good trout again.
> ...


Perch will probably forever be a fish in Mill Meadow now...Fish Lake perch spill into Johnson and from Johnson perch migrate downstream to Mill Meadow. The only solution to the perch problem in Mill Meadow is to poison Fish Lake multiple years to get a complete fish kill...It will NEVER happen.


----------



## TopH2O (Mar 18, 2009)

Highmtnfish.....Thanks for the information about the size of the perch. Sounds like the size hasn't changed since last season. I may try to get over there on Tuesday if I can find someone willing to share the diesel for my truck.
Mike


----------



## treetop (Dec 17, 2010)

Maybe all the slimy trout will die out and it can be a good perch fishery. they are a lot more fun to catch and eat,


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

-O,-


----------



## EmptyNet (Mar 17, 2008)

LOAH said:


> -O,-


This is what keeps me coming back to the forum. :O||: I'm with ya LOAH.


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

LOAH said:


> -O,-


+1

Perch are just bait thieves. If I ever catch a perch it is purely accidental...


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Now here's the kind of perch I'd be happy with catching.

[attachment=0:1473jmtz]bigperchie.jpg[/attachment:1473jmtz]

Something like that could steal my bait any day and I'd smile.

Anything else is just a "Stoopid Perch". :lol:


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

Didn't you know that Pineview is full of them!
Well they might not be quite that big.


----------



## Bhilly81 (Oct 18, 2009)

that looks like its not a utah perch ill take that any day of the week


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

That was a Jordanelle perch from last year, I think.


----------

